# infant weight check up



## dbut (Jun 8, 2009)

What would be the proper ICD-9 code to use for a checkup on an infant's weight progression as the only diagnosis?


----------



## lmjd (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to guess that the child is underweight-so we code with the documented E&M level and DX: 783.22. Hope this helps-


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of what we see are for failure to thrive 783.41, feeding difficulties 779.3, or low birth weight (a few different code options).  If it is just a weight check, it's not something we bill for.


----------



## lbloker@optimedmgmt.com (Sep 6, 2012)

*Infant Weight and Color Check*

I asked my boss about this, who as been coding for MANY years and she said that the best code to use would be V20.31


----------



## tamijo88 (Jul 8, 2013)

V20.31 refers to a newborn up to 7 days old, so depending on the age, that wouldn't be appropriate


----------



## doctor.ryan.monson@sbcglobal.net (Jul 17, 2013)

V20.31 is under 8 days.  V20.32 is 8-28 days.  Specifically includes weight check.  Do you bill E/M level such as 99212 even if there is no problem?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jul 23, 2013)

More information regarding the infant's age, reason for the weight check, and the service provided would be necessary to answer this. For a newborn seen by a physician or other qualified health care professional within a few days of hospital discharge, this may be the first of recommended preventive services following the hospital discharge with a focus on the infant's feeding and weight, check for signs of jaundice, review of how the mother's adapting to the new baby, and provision anticipatory guidance. If this is follow-up to a feeding problem that still exists, diagnoses previously mentioned may apply or if follow-up indicates there is no longer a problem, a follow-up exam may be reported with code V67.59. If the newborn was seen because a problem was suspected but ruled out at this encounter, codes from category V29 may be applicable.


----------

